# My current project



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, sorry if this breaks any forum rules.  I've started work on a project that involves making a website. I've used a website builder to make a site while i work on designs for the final thing and i'm looking for people who would like to be involved either by joining our science forum or by writing pieces for the site. the URL is www.valyyn.co.uk/science although once i hit enough members that will change to something clearer. Please check it out! also if you know anyone who would either like to check out the site or more ideally be involved please pass the link on. 

Thanks, Carlotta.


----------



## chrispenycate (Aug 4, 2011)

Grins.

Science stuff online
 Hi, welcome to science stuff, a site dedicated to discussion of science[color_red]comma[\color] engineering and technology. Here at sicence[color_red]science[\color]  stuff we don't try and make the headlines [color_red]semicolon[\color] we analyse them, we think it's important for people to think critically and have opinions of their own.

Oh, and proving that a photon goes at the speed of light doesn't definitively eliminate time travel; that's your journalist who drew that conclusion (time travel for mass, or even energy, is still extremely improbable, but that doesn't make it impossible. Just requires a different mechanism...


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, hmm.. haha serves me right for putting soemthing on last thign at night doesn't it.

Also that article does say it only eliminates one theory on time travel but i'll get that made clearer ASAP


----------

